# 2018 Cruze Hatch RS / Diesel / A9



## firehawk618 (Feb 24, 2013)

Welp I did it.


----------



## firehawk618 (Feb 24, 2013)

I have to say I am very impressed with the Bose system. I think it sounds great. Even better than the 17' Volt Bose system.


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

firehawk618 said:


> Welp I did it.


Nice, congrats!


----------



## rry3158652 (Jan 23, 2018)

Congratulations, fellow Silver CTD owner, enjoy!


----------



## firehawk618 (Feb 24, 2013)

Thanks. Have only driven it home so far. 50 mile round trip commute every day. I'm hoping to achieve 13 days between refueling. I will be squeezing that extra bit in the filler neck upon fill ups.

I am looking into converting the manual HVAC to automatic. Looking at the schematics the majority of the wiring / plugs are the same.

From what I can see I would possibly be missing the sunlight sensor and a couple vent temperature sensors.

It's highly unlikely the wiring is in the dashboard for those however the runs would be super short to run them to the climate control module soooooo

Then of course re-coding the appropriate modules to accept it's automatic.


Years ago we bought a new 13' Eco M6. Within a week or two I dropped the fuel tank and replaced the fuel pump module with a NON ecotec version to increase the tank capacity. There was a write up on here somewhere for it and a few others have done it successfully.

If I do any advanced mods such as that on this car I'll document it to the best of my ability.


Question: Do ANY 2nd gen Cruzes offer auto down along with auto UP for the master window switch?

I can't quite tell but from looking at the schematics it may have been an option somewhere along the lines. Mine does have auto down but no auto up.

Thanks!


----------

